# some parts of websites have problem with CCproxy



## nmm4829 (Dec 23, 2015)

Hello
i have a problem in my network. we use ccproxy to manage internet access. the problem is some parts of some websites (for example E-puracheing partsof a some website (where are HTTPs), are not correctly opened or at all. but when we directly connect that client to the ADSL modem via cable, that part of the website gets open .
what can be the cause ?
thanks in advanced


----------

